# Do I need an EQ with these numbers?



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like your opinions as to whether or not the Anti-Mode 8033 would help me. Also, would it be something I would obviously notice in my case. These were taken at my listening position with an analog Rat Shack meter, corrected and at calibrated reference level. Subwoofer HSU 3.3 in maximum output. Listening position 12 feet away. 80hz crossover on the receiver. Just the subwoofer playing NO other speakers.

16hz = 82.5
18hz = 88
20hz = 96.5
22hz = 102.5
25hz = 109
28hz = 110
31.5hz = 114
36hz = 106.5
40hz = 106.5
45hz = 104
50hz = 99.5
56hz = 101.5
63hz = 97.5
71hz = 98.5
80hz = 95.5
89hz = 83.5
100hz = 73

Here is a graph thanks to a fellow AVS member:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=15607990#post15607990

Thanks


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yours isn't terrible, but I would EQ anyway. Get rid of the big hump at ~30+ Hz. See my comments re BFD in your thread at AH. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not sure what you can get the 8033 for with a $350 retail tag, but if you don't mind spending the money, I think it would definitely help some. You have a pretty good hump there in the 31Hz range and a broad hump from 25-45Hz. Then again, you might like it like that, but with movies extending down to the 20Hz range, you will be missing a lot of info due to that broad hump. You are down 17.5db from 31.5Hz to 20Hz, which will be very noticeable once it is corrected. 

If you want to save a bit, you could pick up a BFD 1124p for less than 100 bucks, download REW for free... and you got all the help you could ever possibly need right here in the REW and BFD forums. :T


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I am not sure what you can get the 8033 for with a $350 retail tag, but if you don't mind spending the money, I think it would definitely help some. You have a pretty good hump there in the 31Hz range and a broad hump from 25-45Hz. Then again, you might like it like that, but with movies extending down to the 20Hz range, you will be missing a lot of info due to that broad hump. You are down 17.5db from 31.5Hz to 20Hz, which will be very noticeable once it is corrected.
> 
> If you want to save a bit, you could pick up a BFD 1124p for less than 100 bucks, download REW for free... and you got all the help you could ever possibly need right here in the REW and BFD forums. :T


So if I tame that hump between 25-45hz with either the anti-mode or BFD, it will bring up my the SPL around the 20hz range?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... in a round about way. It will enable you to increase the overall volume before it sounds like the driver and/or house is going to fall apart. :hsd:

You might even try bumping up that 20Hz range a bit.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... in a round about way. It will enable you to increase the overall volume before it sounds like the driver and/or house is going to fall apart. :hsd:
> 
> You might even try bumping up that 20Hz range a bit.


Ok, thanks! The tuning point on my HSU in max output I believe is listed at 25hz, but is reportedly really around 22hz. I am sure that will limit additional gain around 18-20hz even with a flatter FR.


----------

